
Facebook names the 20 people who can overrule Mark Zuckerberg - hhs
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-names-20-people-overrule-mark-zuckerberg/
======
rogerkirkness
“This is the first time a private transnational company had voluntarily
assigned a part of its policies to an external body like this.”

Ayn Rand wrote a book about this too...

